# ruined video.



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

hay guys.
to say i'm gutted is a bit of an underststement really.
as Falina knows my corys have been spawning like carzy,anyway
i tried to capture this on video with my camra,and got a wonderfull bit of
tape of the process of the male in the T position,and then the actual
placement of the eggs on the glass.
Well i uploaded it just now,and you can hardly see anything as 
i was too close , all you can see is a blurred moving picture,
is there any hope or not ?
any help advise would be fantastic.
thank you.


----------

